# FFL Lcense



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

So I have been thinking about getting my FFL for a while now, I have put the idea to rest at my previous location being that I lived on a House Boat and I worked offshore so I never knew what was going on at the boat while I wasn't there.

I now have a mobile home [upgraded sorta...] its located on some family land my only worry so far is the Mobile home part,
has anyone on here ever applied for an FFL if so any notes or suggestions?

Anyone know if I may be out of my league trying to do this with a Mobile home as my residence I know I've read and heard stories of people in apartments getting them so I think my odds are good.

it will mostly be for personal use so I can start and build my arsenal/collection which I know is allowed so long as you make 2-5 Transactions a year minimum while you have your license


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mozingo said:


> Anyone know if I may be out of my league trying to do this with a Mobile home as my residence I know I've read and heard stories of people in apartments getting them so I think my odds are good.
> 
> it will mostly be for personal use so I can start and build my arsenal/collection which I know is allowed so long as you make 2-5 Transactions a year minimum while you have your license


The ATF does not really care about your living situation.
You MUST meet state and local requirements before they will issue one.
In this state, the law changed with the AWB, you cannot have a gun business in the same building you live in.
It does not matter if it is a huge building with 10 store fronts and 100 apartments.
Over three quarters of state license holders lost both of theirs.
I have 1,500 sq. ft. shop that is separate from my home, I sell no guns, have not for approximately 20 years.
All I do is repair guns, been at this since 1964.

The ATF will check with the local licensing authority to see if you meet their requirements.
They will come and inspect you and your location prior to issuance.
If you do not comply, you will not get one, In the old days they would give one to anybody.
You even hint to them the last statement you made here, you will never get one.
One thing you have to enter on the application, is your operating hours for a seven day week.
During those hours you are subject to un-announced regulatory inspections.
All you intend on buying, selling, or keeping HAS to be in the bound book.
Anything on the book either has to have a disposition or you can produce it for them.
You personal guns cannot be mixed with those for sale.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unlikely you will get one without the appearance of "being in business". My real question is for 2-5 transactions a year why do you need a FFL? Transfer fees at app $20.00 each? 
If you are looking to buy at deep wholesale discounts, that won't happen either. Mark up is very slight, and most wholesalers/direct suppliers won't even give you the time of day, much less credit on your quantities.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into the local and state laws worse case I'll have to either build or buy a building to host a "business" front in it


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Unlikely you will get one without the appearance of "being in business". My real question is for 2-5 transactions a year why do you need a FFL? Transfer fees at app $20.00 each?
> If you are looking to buy at deep wholesale discounts, that won't happen either. Mark up is very slight, and most wholesalers/direct suppliers won't even give you the time of day, much less credit on your quantities.


I'll be making more than 2-5 transactions a year, you have to sell 2-5 a year to maintain your license.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With the license fee and other cost your not going to come out ahead. I have actually found some websites that will sell guns cheaper then wholesalers. Grabagun and Buds Guns come to mind. They sell by volume and get far better deal direct from the manufacture then a home based FFL will ever see from a wholesaler. One example, I bought a M&P10 308 rifle from Grabagun for $999 and the cheapest a wholesaler would sell it to me was $1219. 

If you shop around you can get some really good deals. With out going through the hassle. After 5 years with an FFL, if I would have known what I do now. I never would have gone through with it. 

Please read the thread I started about the end of the local gun shop. Before you decide.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

What SOCOM said. If they even get a whiff of what you're actually planning to do, it's a no-go. Plus, you are subject to periodic inspections. If you're doing nothing more than actually amassing firearms, the last people that I would want in my home is the ATF.


----------

